# snow plow video games?????



## MassHighway23

anybody know of any snow plow video games??


----------



## harryhood

http://www.dailyhaha.com/_flash/snow_storm.htm

it's something


----------



## bill7101

doesnt sound like a snowplow video game would be any fun, but then again they did make the game paperboy and it was popular


----------



## clp94

ive always looked for like a snowplow simulator type of thing but havent found anything.


----------



## 1PapaDock4

http://www.agame.com/game/snow-plow.html

More Difficult: http://www.boston.com/ae/games/game/


----------



## DaveCN5

I know this is a heck of a thread revival, but I finally found one. There's a company called Giants Software that makes simulators.

http://www.giants-software.com/games.php

Here's a video from Ski Region 2012:





I haven't played it, but I'm about to.


----------



## MassHighway23

That's awesome!


----------



## mercer_me

DaveCN5;1401698 said:


> I know this is a heck of a thread revival, but I finally found one. There's a company called Giants Software that makes simulators.
> 
> http://www.giants-software.com/games.php
> 
> Here's a video from Ski Region 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't played it, but I'm about to.


That game look awesome. Where can you buy it?


----------



## cascade powder

Had to check it out...the demo wont let you do much but run a groomer.
Demo
http://www.skiregion-simulator.com/demo.php
Buy
http://www.skiregion-simulator.com/sr2012Purchase.php


----------



## DaveCN5

cascade powder;1403868 said:


> Had to check it out...the demo wont let you do much but run a groomer.
> Demo
> http://www.skiregion-simulator.com/demo.php
> Buy
> http://www.skiregion-simulator.com/sr2012Purchase.php


Yes the demos are very limited. It does have multiplayer though. So you can get a group of friends (up to 10 people) and do what ever you want. I've seen some impressive operations so far. I was in 1 room where I saw 2 unimogs with plows windrowing snow to the right into 1 line and then a tractor with blower going behind them and blowing into a convoy of trucks. 1 of the trucks had 6 trailers tagged behind it. They would go and drop off the snow at a dump site and then they used a wheel loader to move the snow onto the slopes to do patch up work and then the groomer came by and leveled it out. It was really cool. Here's a video on multiplayer.






My problem is getting to used to all the controls. There is SO many of them.


----------



## MassHighway23

DaveCN5;1404014 said:


> Yes the demos are very limited. It does have multiplayer though. So you can get a group of friends (up to 10 people) and do what ever you want. I've seen some impressive operations so far. I was in 1 room where I saw 2 unimogs with plows windrowing snow to the right into 1 line and then a tractor with blower going behind them and blowing into a convoy of trucks. 1 of the trucks had 6 trailers tagged behind it. They would go and drop off the snow at a dump site and then they used a wheel loader to move the snow onto the slopes to do patch up work and then the groomer came by and leveled it out. It was really cool. Here's a video on multiplayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My problem is getting to used to all the controls. There is SO many of them.


Before I buy it, is there a way to change the language?


----------



## DaveCN5

MassHighway23;1410171 said:


> Before I buy it, is there a way to change the language?


Yup. You just have to make sure to select the English download. Everything is in English units and currency.

You can also find this game in some Walmarts.


----------



## 07F-250V10

you can even salt in this game! Now thats fun!


----------



## MassHighway23

DaveCN5;1410196 said:


> Yup. You just have to make sure to select the English download. Everything is in English units and currency.
> 
> You can also find this game in some Walmarts.


thanks!
If only an American company could make one with The NYSDOT or something!


----------

